

Samsung Galaxy S III to hit five US carriers in June - SlipperySlope
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/4/3062051/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-to-hit-five-us-carriers-in-june-staring-at-199

======
SlipperySlope
From the press release:

"The Galaxy S III includes Android™ 4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich) with TouchWiz
enhancements, a Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 1.5 GHz dual core CPU and 2GB of
internal RAM to provide high-speed performance enabling efficient and seamless
multi-tasking. The dual-core processor offers competitive speeds and
performance as leading quad-core processors without sacrificing valuable
battery life. The brilliant 4.8-inch HD Super AMOLED™ touchscreen display
brings content to life, without compromising the device’s true pocketability.
The expansive display is protected by Gorilla Glass 2.0 to guard against
cracks and scratches and provide enhanced touchscreen responsiveness."

Note the substitution of the dual-core CPU - and 2 GB RAM!

------
fpgeek
AKA: Samsung finally decides to do a true worldwide rollout.

The pace of the Galaxy S III launches (compared to the Galaxy S and the Galaxy
S II [which spawned at least one blog dedicated just to tracking release dates
and release-date rumors]) is impressive.

------
SlipperySlope
Yeah. I want one!

I am an app developer and am very excited over the likelihood of 2 GB RAM. We
can begin to design apps with capabilities previously seen only in desktop or
server apps.

